# 25rss: Rear Slide Doesn't Quite Slide Out All The Way Out!



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I can't pull the rear slide out the final inch or so on one side. Therefore, I can't secure the inner latch on that side. This wouldn't really bother me much, but the back cushion for the dinette that rests against the rear slide won't sit upright and keeps falling forward. Quite annoying.







Anyone else experience this or have any suggestions on what is keeping the rear slide from sliding all the way? I looked all around and can't find any problem.

Thank you!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I would have someone slowly pull out the slide while you look all around the slide for anything that might be binding the bed. It doesn't take much to stop the slideout and something could have easily gotten in the way. I would pay particular attention to the tracks on the roof and the underside of the slide. Several years ago with our popup I could not get one of the beds to slide all the way in when I was closing up the trailer. After struggling to figure out what was wrong I finally found a small pencil that one of the kids had dropped into the bed track. It doesn't take much so get a good flashlight so you can see everything. Whatever you do don't try forcing it.

Good Luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you have the same 1" gap on top and on bottom? Just trying to see if the bed is coming out level.

I adjusted our rails last year and added about 1/4" to the height of the bars. This made a huge difference in how easy the bed was to pull in and out.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like either something binding in the track system
Like Jim said check to make sure the slide is level and if not make proper adjustments
Let us know how you make out

Don


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I've had the actual "latch" or "screw-down bracket" get in the way. When I finally went inside and checked it out







, I simply moved it and pushed the slide-out the rest of the way out.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I have the same problem on mine. The side that I have problems with is on the right hand side as you're facing the bed from inside the camper. I can never get it to latch. The left side latches just fine though, so I've just lived with it. Interesting that you are having the same issue. Maybe a commonality in the 07 year models?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Haven't had that problem but I would figure it out and get it fixed otherwise if it rains hard enough you might end up with water inside the trailer.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

On my 04 the supports are marked right and left. It is stamped right into the alum. Do you have the rails on the right sides? Just a thought. Kirk


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

In addition to all the other suggestions - are you sure your brace isn't moving? One of the 1st times we pulled the bed out, one of the braces moved (but the other didn't budge). Before we knew it was happening, the slide was actually out at a bit of an angle. If the wheels don't have a straight line to track in, they won't budge. In our case, we pushed the bed back in a bit, then pulled it back out slowly to be sure the slide stayed straight...therefore, also keeping the braces straight.







just a thought.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Morgueman,

Could be a couple of things. As Tripp said, it could be the latch is caught behind the frame of the slide. Also, where is your plug for the slide light during all of this? Being the right side, I would wonder if it might be getting caught up behind the frame and blocking it.

Also, any slope in the trailer, especially side to side could - and will - make one side much harder to push out than the other. Along the same lines, check the slide rails. The diagonal braces are adjustable for length, and if the right side brace is longer, that will cause an upward tilt on that rail. This could lead to binding as well.

I would start with checking behind the slide fascia. With the slide retracted, feel all around the back side and see if anything is back there that might be acting as a bumper. Do the same on the rear wall of the trailer. I'm betting something just got stuck back there, and it's blocking the slide.

Keep us posted!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Chief (Jan 31, 2006)

On my 28rss on the right hand side of the slide out is the electrical plug for the lights in the slide out. They plug in behind the cushion of the dinette. It happened to me once.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chief said:


> On my 28rss on the right hand side of the slide out is the electrical plug for the lights in the slide out. They plug in behind the cushion of the dinette. It happened to me once.


Same here...forgot about that when i posted yesterday.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Others left you a lot of good suggestions. Remember though to compress the gasket by pushing on the frame of the slide then you would likely only have to turn the screw one turn to make it tight.

I also noticed the remark about the cushions. To that I say join the club. They always flop around on the side up against the bed.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Take it from me you deffinantly want it to make a good seal when the slide is out. I had a leak in this area and it caused me MAJOR grief. Also if there is any chance of rain, raise the front of the camper a couple of inches so rain will not drain around the rear seal.

I think everyone else has came up with most of the suggestions of what the cause is.

Good luck.


----------

